# Tips for MFF11?



## Kori Okami (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! Well, this year my mate and I will be attending MFF for the first time ever! However, neither of know what to really expect or even what to really go to for that matter. Any tips for first timers?


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2011)

Prepare your anus.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> Prepare your anus.



Pretty much this.

I know you say you're significant other will be with you but I still highly suggest wearing a full body condom around the con, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 18, 2011)

Bathe and dont be afraid to tell others to do so.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Bathe and dont be afraid to tell others to do so.



I never understood why people PAY FOR a room at a con and don't utilize things like A SHOWER.

Isn't that why you pay for a room?

Especially if they are sleeping on the floor (like a lot of people do to save money).  Why even bother?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 19, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I never understood why people PAY FOR a room at a con and don't utilize things like A SHOWER.
> 
> Isn't that why you pay for a room?
> 
> Especially if they are sleeping on the floor (like a lot of people do to save money).  Why even bother?



Personally I cannot feel well unless I bathe once a day if I am going to be around a ton of people. I refuse to believe people dont have a few mins to get their stinky ass in the shower and bathe. I can go for camping trips in the woods and come out smelling like fresh dirt- which smells amazing. I have seen people go to a con for a DAY and smell like a rotting jogger. SQUICK


----------



## Kori Okami (Nov 19, 2011)

It seems to be the same way with anime cons, but I don't plan on wearing a condom suit any time soon. ">> Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Kori Okami (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I was also wondering if there was anything that was really interesting to go to. Like, I know Uncle Kage is going to be there, and my mate and I are already planning to go to one of his panels. Any other panel suggestions or things to see?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2011)

Kori Okami said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I was also wondering if there was anything that was really interesting to go to. Like, I know Uncle Kage is going to be there, and my mate and I are already planning to go to one of his panels. Any other panel suggestions or things to see?



Haha.

Kage is a fucking dork and his "story time" sucks.

The only reason people kiss his ass is because he runs AC.


----------



## Azure (Nov 19, 2011)

When furries keep it real.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 19, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Haha.
> 
> Kage is a fucking dork and his "story time" sucks.
> 
> The only reason people kiss his ass is because he runs AC.


I actually might have to agree with this. He ran the "Your First Con" panel that I went to, and it was pretty lame.


----------



## Azure (Nov 19, 2011)

I should do a story time. Aunt Azures Tales of WHAT IN THE HELL?


----------



## Kori Okami (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you all again for the advice! Sadly, however, I was not able to go to many of the panels. I was only able to get into the Music Panel (which sucked, since three guys hogged the entire panel and didn't let anyone else perform.) and the Fursuit Games, which I enjoyed until my mate began to pout and complained that he wanted to go home.


----------



## Tezzereth (Nov 27, 2011)

Biggest problem always seems that every con always has attention whores at any panel-like event. Either the person who keeps asking questions that take forever, or the other person who has to ask really odd questions that has nothing to do with the panel itself, or is asking about someone who isn't' there.


----------

